
Show HN: I just released a simple Ruby gem for searching Amazon - matthuggins
https://github.com/mhuggins/a2z
======
matthuggins
After searching for an easy to use gem for searching / looking up products on
Amazon, the best solutions I found were Peddler [1] and Vacuum [2]. After
looking into these gems, I found that both a) lacked documentation, and b)
were not simple to use. In fact, they both seemed more like a starting point
for simply making raw requests and retrieving raw responses.

Searching further, I was not able to uncover anything else even remotely
usable for searching Amazon. This prompted me to start building my own
solution.

I think my gem offers a much cleaner implementation, a friendly DSL, and
although I have some work ahead of me to clean it up, is generally easier for
the end user to search and look up products on Amazon.

I'd love feedback, and I'm definitely open to contributions from others.
Thanks for looking!

[1] <https://github.com/papercavalier/peddler> [2]
<https://github.com/hakanensari/vacuum/>

